# Mystery migration into Europe 14,500 years ago



## Brian G Turner (Feb 5, 2016)

NewScientist publishes a piece where a potentially new migration is being considered, that occurred around 14,500 years ago:

Mystery invaders conquered Europe at the end of last ice age



> Europe went through a major population upheaval about 14,500 years ago, at the end of the last ice age, according to DNA from the bones of hunter-gatherers.
> 
> Ancient DNA studies published in the last five years have transformed what we know about the early peopling of Europe. The picture they paint is one in which successive waves of immigration wash over the continent, bringing in new people, new genes and new technologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Feb 5, 2016)

http://www.cell.com/current-biology/pdf/S0960-9822(16)00087-7.pdf


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 5, 2016)

Clue is "end of last ice age". Populations expand to fill unoccupied territory. Doesn't matter if rats, rabbits or humans.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 5, 2016)

actually Ray human population expands full-stop


----------

